# Palm District Cooling



## taeli (Aug 24, 2011)

Cab anybody give me an idea, how much cooling a/c could cost in an average villa on palm jumeirah ß

Thanks

Taeli


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Bills can be as high as 7,000 AED/month in the summer months.

It drops noticeably in the winter. 

Negotiate with the landlord and get the Palm District Cooling charges included as part of the rent and you will be better positioned.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Bills can be as high as 7,000 AED/month in the summer months.
> 
> It drops noticeably in the winter.
> 
> Negotiate with the landlord and get the Palm District Cooling charges included as part of the rent and you will be better positioned.


This advice is not relevent for the villas on the Palm. Only the apartments are serviced by Palm District Cooling. The villas have individual compressors.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> Bills can be as high as 7,000 AED/month in the summer months.
> 
> It drops noticeably in the winter.
> 
> Negotiate with the landlord and get the Palm District Cooling charges included as part of the rent and you will be better positioned.


To be quite honest, why should the LL pay for tenant's consumption? The LL doesn't pay the DEWA bill. I'm a tenant and it never occurred to me to ask the LL to be responsible for that charge. What you do want to have an understanding about is the annual maintenance/service fee - which is the responsibility of the LL.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I wasn't referring to DEWA consumption but the palm district cooling charges. A number of people have negotiated with their landlords for the PDC to be included as part of their rent so they don't pay it but the landlord does.

Since it doesn't apply to villas, it's a moot point on this thread. But in response to the OP, dewa bills for Palm villas are still quite high and my friends on the Palm have paid as much as 7,000 AED/month during the summer months. 




Sunset said:


> To be quite honest, why should the LL pay for tenant's consumption? The LL doesn't pay the DEWA bill. I'm a tenant and it never occurred to me to ask the LL to be responsible for that charge. What you do want to have an understanding about is the annual maintenance/service fee - which is the responsibility of the LL.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Sunset said:


> To be quite honest, why should the LL pay for tenant's consumption? The LL doesn't pay the DEWA bill. I'm a tenant and it never occurred to me to ask the LL to be responsible for that charge. What you do want to have an understanding about is the annual maintenance/service fee - which is the responsibility of the LL.



There are 2 costs related to Palm district cooling: capacity, which is a capital charge for the infrastructure, and consumption. Many landlords want the tenants to pay both, which is unfair. Most people will consider it fair that tenants pay for consumption; what is not fair is expecting them to pay capacity charges as well.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> There are 2 costs related to Palm district cooling: capacity, which is a capital charge for the infrastructure, and consumption. Many landlords want the tenants to pay both, which is unfair. Most people will consider it fair that tenants pay for consumption; what is not fair is expecting them to pay capacity charges as well.


Palm District Cooling changed the way it bills the clients about a year ago, and now pretty much everytime the tenant pays both charges. The Landlord is responsible for the service charges for the building and in those charges there is an allowance for the PDC, but this is completely seperate charge altogether. 99 times from 100 the tenant pays both charges. I moved to the Shorelines 2 weeks ago and I pay both.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Bills can be as high as 7,000 AED/month in the summer months.
> 
> It drops noticeably in the winter.
> 
> Negotiate with the landlord and get the Palm District Cooling charges included as part of the rent and you will be better positioned.


Yes the DEWA charges can be quite stiff, but if you have a villa on the Palm, these charges are unlikely to put you off! Its like wanting a Ferrari but then worring about the fuel consumption! If you can afford it then running costs are unlikely to put you off.....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You'd be surprised....



Bigjimbo said:


> Yes the DEWA charges can be quite stiff, but if you have a villa on the Palm, these charges are unlikely to put you off! Its like wanting a Ferrari but then worring about the fuel consumption! If you can afford it then running costs are unlikely to put you off.....


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> You'd be surprised....


Yes I would.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Case 1: US family provided with a villa on the Palm Jumeirah by their company but they are responsible for paying the dewa bills. The family loved living on the Palm but after too many months of 7+K AED bills they are moving out of the villa and to the Meadows, accepting a housing allowance in lieu of the Palm villa.

Case 2: Brit family rented a villa on the Palm. Was assured by all associated parties (landlord, agent) that dewa bills wouldn't exceed 3K a month at the peak. That was not the case. The family can afford the bills but it was one problem too many (significant water pressure problems resulting in weak showers and backed up toilets + other maintenance issues with the villa). Moved out of the Palm to Umm Suqeim.




Bigjimbo said:


> Yes I would.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I stand surprised.


----------



## Big c (Aug 23, 2011)

I also understand that companies are starting to lower what they are willing to pay for rent. I know some people that are now unable to afford the palms and are either having to move or pay out of pocket.


----------

